# Nice and Slow



## itywltmt

This week, I am turning my monthly theme on its head, suggesting we look at "work fragments" rather than complete works. The overall mood here is "very relaxed", as we will sample ten or so fragments of works that are "slow movements" from concertos.

None of the selections require an introduction, as hey are all familiar and - yes - some of them have been presented on past PTB posts. Along with the playlist, I do suggest places where you can find the "complete work", either embedded in one of our montages or on YouTube.

Sit back and... take it slow!

*DETAILS​*
*Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750)*
Concerto in D Minor for 2 Violins, BWV 1043
(Largo ma non tanto)
1st Violin Solo Serwan Sereni
2nd Violin Solo Peter McGuir 
Kenwood Symphony Orchestra, under Kenneth Freed
(Complete Performance by La Petite Bande embedded in this ITYWLTMT Montage)

*Antonio VIVALDI (1678-1741)*
La primavera (Spring) in E Major, RV 269
(Largo e pianissimo sempre)
Vaclav Navrat, baroque violin
Vivaldi orchestra Praga
(Complete Performance by Julia Fischer on YouTube)

*Benedetto MARCELLO (1686-1739)*
Oboe Concerto in C Minor, SF. 799 (attributed to A. Marcello)
(Adagio)
Andrew Price, oboe
Atlantic Symphony Orchestra, under Jin Kim
(Complete Performance by John de Lancie on YouTube)

*Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART (1756-1791)*
Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K. 467:
(Andante)
Radu Lupu, piano
English Chamber Orchestra under Uri Segal
(Complete Performance by Geza Anda embedded in this ITYWLTMT Montage)

*Robert SCHUMANN (1810-1856)*
Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.54
(Intermezzo: Andante grazioso)
Maurizio Pollini, piano
Berlin Philharmonic under Claudio Abbado 
(Complete Performance by Radu Lupu embedded in this ITYWLTMT Montage)

*Pyotr Ilich TCHAIKOVSKY (1840-1893)*
Piano Concerto No.1 in B-Flat Minor, Op.23
(Andantino semplice)
Amirmahyar Moradi (piano)
Armenian philharmonic orchestra under Alexander Treger
(Complete Performance by Martha Argerich embedded in this ITYWLTMT Montage)

*Sergey RACHMANINOV (1873-1943)*
Piano Concerto No.2 in C Monor, Op.18
(Adagio sostenuto)
Boris Berezovsky, piano
Ural Philarmonic Orchestra under Dmitry Liss
(Complete Performance by Sviatoslav Richter embedded in this ITYWLTMT Montage)

*George GERSHWIN (1898-1937)*
_Concerto in F _(1925)
(Adagio. Andante con moto)
Anastasios Pappas, piano
George Enescu Philharmonic, under Alexandre Myrat
(Complete Performance by Andre Previn on YouTube)

*Joaquín RODRIGO (1901-1999)*
_Concierto de Aranjuez_, for guitar and orchestra (1939)
(Adagio)
John Williams, guitar
Orchestra of the Royal Opera House under Antonio Pappano
(Complete Performance by John WIlliams on YouTube)

*André MATHIEU (1929-1968)*
Symphonie Romantique, for piano & orchestra (Concerto de Québec) (1943, rev. 1947)
(Andante)
Philippe Entremont, piano
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, under Michel Plasson
(Complete Performance by Alain Lefèvre embedded in this ITYWLTMT Montage)

Playkist URL: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SGCGVPzNDpLX2vSVjick-yU

*May 16, 2014, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Mendelssohn & Mahler: Symphonies no. 4" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel .Read more May 16 on our blogs in English  and in French.*


----------

